# something got caught



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all, I don't have a question, I just wanted to share an experience from this morning. this morning I had given Lady a greenies...her morning treat that i give her most mornings. Well this morning when she appeared to be done she started wining a bit.. i couldn't figure out what was wrong...so I went over too her and gave her a little rub...she stopped so I thought she just wanted attention...then she started rubbing her face on the couch, so I went to her and put my thumbs in her mouth.....way at the back of her jaw was a chunk of greenies stuck...removed it from her mouth and she was all back to herself. It is so important when your pups are little to get them used to your hands in their mouths incase anything ever happens you want to be able to get in there no problem...so do it on the regular so they can get used to it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great advice Amanda  ... Im sending you karma or whatever its called lol xxx

I have always touched and felt around my dogs mouth when pups ... and you are totally right as they need to feel secure when you do need to go fishing around in their mouth ... 

Love to Lady xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Really good advice Amanda, another good reason for getting them used to your hand in their mouth is if you have to give them a tablet you can put it far back in the mouth and there is more chance of them swallowing than spiting it out.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...very good advice. Glad Lady was ok and it was easily resovled,  x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant advice - we have retrieved many things from Izzy's mouth, the worst being a straight dressmaker's pin she found when she was 4 months old. She used to come to hubby to have her baby teeth pulled out when they were wobbly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Brilliant advice - we have retrieved many things from Izzy's mouth, the worst being a straight dressmaker's pin she found when she was 4 months old. She used to come to hubby to have her baby teeth pulled out when they were wobbly.


OMG! a dressmaker's pin! that is scarry!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good advice Amanda. Thank you!

Karen xx


----------

